# Weird sleeping position



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocko is sleeping in a weird way bis body is just flat on to the perch why is he sleeping like this hes standing normally now but he was like that for about 5 minutes. :huh:


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Help!!


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry, I know you asked me to have a look but I really don't know. The only time my cockatiels have crouched like this was when I first got them and they were scared, they swayed and hissed whilst down close to the ground, but this doesn't seem the same. Googling said it might be a sign of illness  but again, I really don't know. Hopefully someone else can help you out soon. Is he acting ok now?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Sorry, I know you asked me to have a look but I really don't know. The only time my cockatiels have crouched like this was when I first got them and they were scared, they swayed and hissed whilst down close to the ground, but this doesn't seem the same. Googling said it might be a sign of illness  but again, I really don't know. Hopefully someone else can help you out soon. Is he acting ok now?


Yes its night now hes sleeping normal he only did it when he was having a nap for about 5 minutes


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok so rocko is sitting on my bed lying like this again


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh no poor Rocko. my vote is have him seen by a vet asap. :C Also in the other thread you posted with pictures of Rocko his wing seemed droopy. Have him checked for sure. :c


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

northernfog said:


> Oh no poor Rocko. my vote is have him seen by a vet asap. :C Also in the other thread you posted with pictures of Rocko his wing seemed droopy. Have him checked for sure. :c


I dont think theres really anything wrong with him to be honest for the first time ever he actually played with a toy because i moved it to his favourite perch where he sleeps and now he wont sleep hes still playing with it lol and what do u mean his wing looks droopy


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Do you have any flat perches? He might like one to rest on like he is doing if he is tired.
He may just like to support himself like that or has a harder time perching with his that leg or maybe that leg is not as strong as his other. Does he do that when he is perching on his other leg too?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> Do you have any flat perches? He might like one to rest on like he is doing if he is tired.
> He may just like to support himself like that or has a harder time perching with his that leg or maybe that leg is not as strong as his other. Does he do that when he is perching on his other leg too?


He perches normally he hasn't done it today and I have a hamster I'm giving away because I don't have time for her anymore and she's keeping Rocko awake at night could Rocko just be very tired that he needs to lie down and I never knew u could get flat perches


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Yeah the flat perches range from pieces of square wood to cajeput flat perches and flagstone. Flagstone is the most expensive because half it's price is shipping, but you'll have it forever. http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/handicapped-bird-perch.html
https://birdontherocks.com My 'tiel has problems with one of her legs from an injury so I have a lot of these in her cage. xP

I think he just perches like that. He has a unique style. ^^

Hoping the hamster goes to a good home


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> Yeah the flat perches range from pieces of square wood to cajeput flat perches and flagstone. Flagstone is the most expensive because half it's price is shipping, but you'll have it forever. http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/handicapped-bird-perch.html
> https://birdontherocks.com
> 
> I think he just perches like that. He has a unique style. ^^
> ...


Thanks I hope she goes to a good home as well to be honest I'm just not a hamster person I used to own one as a kid and I thought I would want another but I think I like parrots too much they are just the best pets I've ever had I even had dogs and I prefer parrots more even my mam has a parrot an African grey she loves my mam. I've never seen platform perches in my pet store but I'm going to a different pet store that sells the aviator harness so I'll have a look while I'm there


----------

